# BRCA test results



## Tammy Hughes (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you code for positve BRCA results? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 23, 2009)

Since BRCA testing should be considered for those women who have close male or female relatives who have been diagnosed with breast cancer and/or have female relatives with ovarian cancer, It should be a screen for breast cancer code first followed by the appropriate family hx code.


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you Debra.


----------

